# Bredbansbolaget köper Bostream! (se)

## Anior

Fick just syn på det här pressmedelandet:

http://www.bostream.com/controller.php?action=news&newsId=38&type=press

Det verkar som om Bredbandsbolaget har köpt upp konkurenten Bostream. Det borde sätta hårdare press på telia men frågan är om det verkligen blir bättre för kunderna, jag tyckte att det var ganska trevligt när dom konkurerade med varandra...

----------

## MagnusBerg

Jag hörde det på radio när jag var ute och gick. Fan, nu lär ju inte priskonkurrensen fortsätta så som den gjort den senaste tiden. Bostream har ju marknadsfört sina snabba men relativt billiga tjänster mycket i början på sommaren. Nu är det slut på det. Jag ger mig fan på att det var Bostreams aggressiva marknadsföring som fick Bredbandsbolaget att lägga beslag på konkurrenten. Så tar man effektivt död på priskonkurrens i en marknadsekonomi.

Nu är det väl bara att vänta sig att Bredbandsbolaget höjer priset på sina abonnemang för att komma i nivå med Telia. Oligopolen kommer att suga ut sina kunder precis som de få elleveranörerna redan gör.

Jag önskar statligt monopol på vissa livsnödvändiga tjänster som energi och infrastruktur, hellre det än ett par tre vinstmaximerande företag i oligopolställning.

----------

## kallamej

Bostream skriver bland annat detta i ett e-brev till sina kunder: *Quote:*   

> Detta kommer för tillfället inte att påverka den Internet-tjänst du har idag. ... Bredbandsbolaget kommer tillsvidare att fortsätta att erbjuda alla Bostreams produkter...

 

----------

## Anior

 *BBBs pressmedelande wrote:*   

> Bredbandsbolaget ser en möjlighet att föra över en stor andel av Bostreams abonnenter till det egna bredbandsnätet.

 

Kan väll betyda vad som helst även om vi kommer få ha kvar våra bostream-tjänster för tillfället.

Hittade även en hyffsad FAQ från Bostream här:

http://www.bostream.com/controller.php?action=news&newsId=124&type=news

----------

## kallamej

Suck  :Evil or Very Mad:   *Ovan nämnda FAQ wrote:*   

> Kommer port 25 som är spärrad för Bredbandsbolagets kunder att bli spärrad även för de som varit Bostream-kunder?
> 
> Ja, vi har bedömt att spärren av port 25 är nödvändig för att förhindra spam. Spärren kommer inom den närmaste tiden att införas även för Bostream-kunder.

 

----------

## kallamej

Och nu har de visst ändrat sig.  :Smile:   *Quote:*   

>  Det finns inga planerade ändringar i nätet. Port 25, 135-139 samt 445 kommer fortsatt att vara öppna

 

----------

## floffe

Trevligt.  :Smile: 

Men 135-139 hade de ju gärna fått spärra ändå   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kallamej

Hehe, jag skulle inte direkt sakna paketen till 135 (1400 sedan kl 22 igår) och 445 (3500).

----------

## TPC

Bara min mailserver stannar uppe så är jag nöjd  :Smile: 

Resten av portarna blockerar man bara själv med iptables.

Och 90% av alla scannare pingar maskinen före dom scannar den för att se om de är någon ide att göra det, så blockerar man icmp så slipper man det mesta ändå.

----------

## hardcampa

Det verkar som om ni tror att port 25 är helt spärrad hos BBB. Så är inte fallet alls. Ni relayar igenom BBB's egna server. Vilket gör att spam problemet är borta men ni kan använda port 25 endå.

----------

## Anior

Ändrat sig igen: *Quote:*   

> Kommer port 25 som är spärrad för Bredbandsbolagets kunder att bli spärrad även för de som varit Bostream-kunder?
> 
> Frågan ska utredas innan vi fattar beslut om hur det blir i framtiden. Tills vidare kommer förhållandena att vara oförändrade.

 

----------

## dmind

 *hardcampa wrote:*   

> Det verkar som om ni tror att port 25 är helt spärrad hos BBB. Så är inte fallet alls. Ni relayar igenom BBB's egna server. Vilket gör att spam problemet är borta men ni kan använda port 25 endå.

 

jäss!

finfin lösning från bbb's sida   :Very Happy: 

i postfix använder man helt enkelt följande jox i main.cf filen

```
relayhost = smtp.bredband.net
```

så funkar det som en oljad apa!   :Cool: 

me love bbb long time   :Wink: 

----------

